# Pigeons and budgies



## Checkmate (Nov 26, 2011)

HI.

I was just given 2x budgies. I keep a 4500 cubic foot pigeon loft. I have about 85 pigeons, 7 doves.

My question ... can I put the budgies in with my pigeons and doves?

My research says .. NO. This is due to disease the budgies transmit. But, I am also getting some conflicting information ... I have read where some people keep them together. Help!

I am very protective of my flock. I am very conservative regarding my health and welfare decisions for my flock.

I really would like some advice, please. 

Cheers.
Michael.


----------



## Bella_F (Nov 29, 2008)

Hi, I would be concerned about it, mainly because of diseases they share like chlamydia, that effect each species differently. In pigeons, chlamydia, for example, can be mild and the pigeon develops an immunity to it. But parrots go down hard when they catch it. I'm not sure about viruses like pox, but I know pox is deadly to some Australian species of birds, for example crows, whereas pigeons tend to recover more easily.

Perhaps the conflicting information you're reading is due the way aviaries carry different resident diseases, or they are describing very old mixed avaries where all the birds have built up immunity to the same diseases over time.

I must admit, i grew up with a massive mixed parrot, finch, quail, and dove enclosure. It was probably silly of my parents to do it that way but I can't remember the birds getting sick. But who knows what diseases they carried, maybe not many.


----------



## Checkmate (Nov 26, 2011)

HI Bella.

Thanks for your thoughts. Very much appreciated. As much I would like to keep these budgies, I'm unwilling to risk my flock's health.

Cheers.
Michael.


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Would just keep the budgies in a nice sized cage separate from the pigeons just to be on the safe side.


----------



## hamlet (Oct 26, 2004)

Hello. I have seen stray budgies living free and feeding with the feral pigeons. I like free flying budgies. Budgies are hardy somewhat versus canaries, and so are pigeons. I am not saying risk your pigeons, but if there was a way, i would keep and feed and release the two together in a small scale and watch them fly together. It's funny how the little budgies flock with pigeons and fly with them. Budgies are louder than pigeons and can make warning noises from the trees.


----------

